# Online counselling thoughts?



## jay1234 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi All

Anyone any experience of using any of the online counselling services. 

2 that interest me are:

Andrew G Marshall (UK based)
Willard F. Harley (US based)

Both have books out on marriage rebuilding and I like their books. We would have to do the counselling via Skype. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

TAM has counseling resources.

Some of the members 'here' are generous with their advice and opinions. Filter out those with an agenda. An agenda counter to reason and an agenda counter to common sense. Do what is best for you and your circumstances.

What is "it" that you want to accomplish by talking to another human being?

Peace of mind?
Closure?
Need convincing of your sanity and feelings?
Need to be reshaped into a stronger more resilient man?
Getting over pain, anguish, grief, loss, paralysis?

Some of these "aims" are hard to hit.

Go ahead and do counseling online if:

It is cheaper
It is effective... though, this is your question.

I would believe seeing a good lady psychologist [in person] would re-settle your damaged feathers [more so]. If a lady can wound you so, a lady can heal you....so.
Especially your broken tail feathers, methinks.

Just sayin'


----------

